# Did you get a raise / bonus / perks after getting your PE?



## InfinityX2K4 (Dec 20, 2016)

*No names will be posted! You can add company info in your replies at your own risk  *

Hopefully I set this up correctly but you should be able to select multiple answers on the last question. 

Just a curiosity poll on how our companies are rewarding folks after becoming a PE.

I don't want to be the first to answer in here so I'll wait until some results come in 

I appologize in advance if it gives you problems and for getting picky about adding decimals )5% and 5.01%, etc)... Didn't want to leave anyone having more than one choice.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 20, 2016)

I didn't have to use vacation time for day of test and after passing they paid for the test portion of the costs.  That's it


----------



## InfinityX2K4 (Dec 20, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> I didn't have to use vacation time for day of test and after passing they paid for the test portion of the costs.  That's it


Dang, should have added that to the last question! I also did not have to use a vacation day for the actual exam day. I did use vacation to make the TestMaster class dates but they were willing to let me work extra hours during the week to make up for them and they offer a 9/80 schedule which could have saved me some Fridays. Unfortunately my schedule doesn't allow me to take advantage of those options on a regular basis.


----------



## nhrrs10 (Dec 20, 2016)

Haven't gotten anything yet. I should be getting a raise more then the average one. But haven't heard anything about it so far. Might be looking for a new job next year. ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## allgood (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm in the same boat, waiting for the new year to start since my company doesn't give raises or promotions except in Jan and July. Got a bonus though, you may need to add/change the choices on that question.


----------



## tua85366 (Dec 20, 2016)

20% raise, 6% bonus and title change from "Designer" to "Engineer".

Also paid for exam application, registration, review materials and time off for test and one prep day.

One of the lucky ones I guess and I'm grateful for what my company has done for me.


----------



## wirelessengineer21 (Dec 20, 2016)

I am getting a $3k pre tax bonus now and a promotion 1st qtr. Hopefully to prinicipal we'll see.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 20, 2016)

I haven't gotten it myself, but know that my company gives the day of the PE off (as well as time off for the CA state specific seismic and surveying exams), and that we immediately (day of getting our results) get promotions from structural designers to engineers and an accompanying raise (I'm not aware of how much). I also know that you typically get bumped from engineer to project engineer at my company fairly quickly, perhaps in the range of a year or less getting the promotion to engineer. No prep material or study course fees are covered by my company.


----------



## mekonahe sangnarnahi (Dec 20, 2016)

My company allows us to charge the 8 hours of the exam to overhead... so we don't have to use vacation time. On getting the PE license the company gives a one time 3000$ bonus (after tax) and the job position automatically changes from EIT to Engineer.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 20, 2016)

Seems like a thread that should be in the "After you pass the Exam" forum.  @knight1fox3 ??


----------



## BornTrucker (Dec 21, 2016)

I have a 9/80 schedule and had the day off so I used my own time to take the exam.

Company paid for 90% of testmasters course, no books or study materials though. I'm working on getting reimbursed for the fees (application, exam, fingerprint, and diploma) but we will see, HR and supervisors aren't on the same page even though company policy spells it out very clearly.

I haven't received a raise or promotion in a few years (upstream oil company) and won't receive anything for this. Though most of my peers have been promoted above me, I continue to get told that I don't meet the criteria for a promotion (though my supervisor can't find or wont show me what the criteria are). I get positive feedback from people throughout the company and am constantly told by my supervisor that I receive very positive feedback from managers that don't usually have anything nice to say.

I wanted to get licensed for personal reasons so I didn't expect a raise or promotion for getting the PE but I thought it would probably help check one more box, I was wrong.

Oh, I got taken out to lunch for passing!


----------



## WA_Civil_PE (Dec 21, 2016)

Government contractor here.  No raise associated with getting my PE since it is not required to perform work. 

Company paid for exam fees, book, and review course.

I got licensed for prestige and resume booster.  Also I didn't want to take it later in life if/when I need it.


----------



## Sarturo (Dec 21, 2016)

My employer did not pay for anything.   No bonus and no raise.   They did pay the exam fee when I took the FE last  year, but since then the company did away with the tuition and exam fee reimbursement program.  We are also under a salary freeze for 2 years so no bonus or raise either(not that passing would have warranted either).    I am now one of 190 PEs out of 2500 engineers at my company.   I did it for my self since it is not required for work because we work under the "industrial exemption."


----------



## TKG (Dec 21, 2016)

Reading the lack of incentive for passing the PEs from the companies is depressing.

My company paid for the review course/material upto $1500, paid day off on exam day, and expecting at least 5% standard raise for PE licensure.


----------



## wirelessengineer21 (Dec 21, 2016)

TKG said:


> Reading the lack of incentive for passing the PEs from the companies is depressing.
> 
> My company paid for the review course/material upto $1500, paid day off on exam day, and expecting at least 5% standard raise for PE licensure.


the lack of incentives in my opinion has to do with the age some folks are getting it.  If you are under 30 and you get your PE, you really arent adding any value to your firm. You are the same guy doing the work you did before you passed the PE exam.  Clients want to see top resumes in the proposals with a PE yes, but also with 20+ years of experience.  So Joe Engineer, getting his PE at 24-30, really isnt buying his company any more value, yet is EXPECTING some extra compensation. A Jr Egineer with a PE is just more costly in a proposal lol.


----------



## wirelessengineer21 (Dec 21, 2016)

Sarturo said:


> My employer did not pay for anything.   No bonus and no raise.   They did pay the exam fee when I took the FE last  year, but since then the company did away with the tuition and exam fee reimbursement program.  We are also under a salary freeze for 2 years so no bonus or raise either(not that passing would have warranted either).    I am now one of 190 PEs out of 2500 engineers at my company.   I did it for my self since it is not required for work because we work under the "industrial exemption."


find a new job.


----------



## TKG (Dec 21, 2016)

wirelessengineer21 said:


> the lack of incentives in my opinion has to do with the age some folks are getting it.  If you are under 30 and you get your PE, you really arent adding any value to your firm. You are the same guy doing the work you did before you passed the PE exam.  Clients want to see top resumes in the proposals with a PE yes, but also with 20+ years of experience.  So Joe Engineer, getting his PE at 24-30, really isnt buying his company any more value, yet is EXPECTING some extra compensation. A Jr Egineer with a PE is just more costly in a proposal lol.


I suppose your right. Being a PE in my low 30s with 7-8 yrs of experience, I would expect a raise and should be getting one according to company policy. Any previous company I have worked for offered a decent incentive after PE licensure (above 5%). I am wondering if its industry specific as well? Im in Bridge design.


----------



## TKG (Dec 21, 2016)

I suppose you're* right (i guess i cant edit posts?)


----------



## InfinityX2K4 (Dec 22, 2016)

Just like to thank everyone for the replies and at this point 58 members have voted! Congrats to those being rewarded!

Just adding my  :2cents:

I firmly believe it is heavily dependent on the industry you work in even more so than the size of the company.

Being in Texas I know a bunch of petroleum engineers / mechanical engineers working in petroleum industry who work for large companies and none of them even take the FE exam let alone go for their PE. It seems like there are the 50+ year old PEs who sign the work and everyone else just does production. Eventually a PE will have to take that person's place but the incentive to be that person is minimal until you actually make it there. If you start doing engineering work from your early 20s and get to your late 40s before that spot opens up, you can request a waiver for both the FE and PE exams based on your experience anyway. Waiver comment not correct upon further reading and pointed out by "allgood".

At the same time, in the civil engineering world, both the FE and PE are basically a requirement. The faster you can achieve those goals the better (for you personally) as long as there are still graduate engineers or EITs below you for the sake of budgeting projects and billable rates.

No idea about other fields of study, would be interested to hear about electrical or nuclear fields.


----------



## allgood (Dec 22, 2016)

I don't think you can circumvent taking the PE based on years of experiences, it's only for the FE.


----------



## InfinityX2K4 (Dec 22, 2016)

allgood said:


> I don't think you can circumvent taking the PE based on years of experiences, it's only for the FE.


After further reading of the Texas legal document you are correct, they can waive the FE and the PE but for the PE waiver you have to have been licensed previously in a state or territory. I suppose this could help those who obtained a PE License before the exam existed to get a Texas License without taking the test.

My eyes started to bleed after the first few paragraphs and i started to graze over the info at that point. Thanks!


----------



## InfinityX2K4 (Dec 22, 2016)

TKG said:


> I suppose you're* right (i guess i cant edit posts?)


Not sure if you have to be a Supporting Member AND meet a "number of posts" requirement or just the post requirement. I previously was unable to edit even after the supporting membership, but now i can. Maybe 25 or 30 posts?


----------



## InfinityX2K4 (Dec 22, 2016)

TKG said:


> I suppose you're* right (i guess i cant edit posts?)


Not sure if you have to be a Supporting Member AND meet a "number of posts" requirement or just the post requirement. I previously was unable to edit even after the supporting membership, but now i can. Maybe 25 or 30 posts?


----------



## groov3lite (Dec 22, 2016)

I am a highway design engineer in Dallas, TX.

My employer paid $350 for exam, $1800 for Testmasters, and a full day pay for exam day with a passing score.

I received a $1500 bonus for passing and a 10% raise.


----------



## wirelessengineer21 (Dec 22, 2016)

if you are a consulting engineer, and you do work for a lot of state/local govts, and you want to be in charge one day, you should get a PE. If you work in state/local govts and you want to be in charge on day, you should get a PE.  If your ok with being a doer, and not neccessarily a seller/principal, then you dont neccessarily need it.

That being said, i imagine, everyone wants to keep climbing the latter.


----------



## TNPE (Dec 22, 2016)

Nope.  Took the PE in Oct. 2016 and had an opportunity around the time I took the exam.  Posthumously, for the exam anyway, I received an offer that slated me at $8,000 higher on annual salary, and this was before I received the passing notice.  I have since accepted and anticipate growth beyond what I will ever gain in my current position.  The arrogant, condescending tones from a select few (one?) at the top made this decision easy.  Not to mention, the new position in the FL panhandle.

A cursory view of my background:

Substations, substations, substations, and anything related, up to and including load studies, coordination studies, relay testing and programming, SCADA and associated RTUs, fiber installations, switching, upgrades, maintenance, etc.

A degreed, experienced engineer (now PE) working on 830 contracts and babysitting contractors on a solar project for 13 months... Ha puh-lease.... 

Initially, it was a tough decision, due to having to sell a home and pick my whole life and family up and move 450+ miles. However, the closer next Tuesday gets, the more I could give two shits less by the day!!  Haven't done shit for a week and a half, and I expect I will do less and less.  Feels releshing to be a peon, yet, at the same time, having all the power in the palm of my hand.  

If any of you are in a similar situation, as I was, and you're capable and able to make a career improving move, DO IT!  

Y'all throw the ..|.. and \m/


----------



## Voomie (Dec 23, 2016)

I was told a raise and a promotion is in the works but nothing has come through. Management has been having issues as of late on dragging their feet. I am waiting to see how this plays out in case I need to be making moves.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatso86 (Dec 24, 2016)

TNPE said:


> Nope.  Took the PE in Oct. 2016 and had an opportunity around the time I took the exam.  Posthumously, for the exam anyway, I received an offer that slated me at $8,000 higher on annual salary, and this was before I received the passing notice.  I have since accepted and anticipate growth beyond what I will ever gain in my current position.  The arrogant, condescending tones from a select few (one?) at the top made this decision easy.  Not to mention, the new position in the FL panhandle.
> 
> A cursory view of my background:
> 
> ...


i'm confused, you got a raise at your current job plus new position, or did you get offered a job elsewhere? What happens tuesday?

What power is in you hands now?


----------



## Phatso86 (Dec 24, 2016)

wirelessengineer21 said:


> if you are a consulting engineer, and you do work for a lot of state/local govts, and you want to be in charge one day, you should get a PE. If you work in state/local govts and you want to be in charge on day, you should get a PE.  If your ok with being a doer, and not neccessarily a seller/principal, then you dont neccessarily need it.
> 
> That being said, i imagine, everyone wants to keep climbing the latter.


seeing how 60+% of people who take the PE test pass it, this license will eventually become the standard.

Just like it's completely expected for virtually anyone to have a high school diploma, i think it's safe to say that engineers will be soon be expected to have the license (in my state, you can't legally call yourself an engineer without the license)


----------



## enggator (Dec 24, 2016)

I work for a state DOT. Prep course, exams fees and time off were all at my cost. I've known this since I started working there so it didn't matter to me. As far as raises goes, that's a big NO in my State; they did away with raises almost six years ago. My Department head did look out for me and left a PE supervisor position opened in my group, there are no guarantees since all positions are open but I do feel I have then inside track. I guess it's all about what you enjoy working on.


----------



## wirelessengineer21 (Dec 24, 2016)

Phatso86 said:


> seeing how 60+% of people who take the PE test pass it, this license will eventually become the standard.
> 
> Just like it's completely expected for virtually anyone to have a high school diploma, i think it's safe to say that engineers will be soon be expected to have the license (in my state, you can't legally call yourself an engineer without the license)


disagree.

I work at a large firm in NYC, have lots of friends at major competitors.  A lot of "engineers" dont have PE's.  The simple fact is, that unless you are ACTUALLY the one SIGNING the drawings, you dont need it.  So from a firms perspective, why do i want to pay these guys a premium for something that isnt needed?  This thread is proof, most of folks passing are getting no love and support from their firms.


----------



## 14bk41 (Dec 24, 2016)

No raise/bonus/perks for me.  I have over 20 years of experience and just took the exam now (passed).  Funny because I am pretty maxed out - the PE is more or less a personal goal just to prove myself.  I am ready to move on to something else (operations/logistics).


----------



## TNPE (Dec 24, 2016)

Phatso86 said:


> i'm confused, you got a raise at your current job plus new position, or did you get offered a job elsewhere? What happens tuesday?
> 
> What power is in you hands now?


-Read the first sentence after -Nope-... The opportunity around the time I took the PE is the job I accepted.  This has been in the pipeline for a while, as most jobs worth even taking a look at are.

-Last day at this job

-What power? The power to not GAF cause I have another, much better opportunity.  If you worked where I currently do and experienced the pompasity and hubris, you'd see exactly what I mean.


----------



## FlashPoint (Dec 25, 2016)

I have no idea if I have something coming or not. I did well on my performance appraisal...

I have an MBA, BSME, and Now a P.E. I think I'm going to be maxed out pretty soon since I made $90k before passing. May have to hunt for something with more vacation or better benefits.... we shall see.


----------



## Voomie (Dec 25, 2016)

FlashPoint said:


> I have no idea if I have something coming or not. I did well on my performance appraisal...I have an MBA, BSME, and Now a P.E. I think I'm going to be maxed out pretty soon since I made $90k before passing. May have to hunt for something with more vacation or better benefits.... we shall see.


What role do you play in the company? I'm trying to brainstorm a few career ideas now that I am a PE.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie (Dec 25, 2016)

FlashPoint said:


> I have no idea if I have something coming or not. I did well on my performance appraisal...I have an MBA, BSME, and Now a P.E. I think I'm going to be maxed out pretty soon since I made $90k before passing. May have to hunt for something with more vacation or better benefits.... we shall see.


What role do you play in the company? I'm trying to brainstorm a few career ideas now that I am a PE.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gpoli111 (Dec 27, 2016)

wirelessengineer21 said:


> disagree.
> 
> I work at a large firm in NYC, have lots of friends at major competitors.  A lot of "engineers" dont have PE's.  The simple fact is, that unless you are ACTUALLY the one SIGNING the drawings, you dont need it.  *So from a firms perspective, why do i want to pay these guys a premium for something that isnt needed?*  This thread is proof, most of folks passing are getting no love and support from their firms.


Well the firm would now bill you at a higher rate to clients and likely higher than your actual hourly rate after the multiplier. A PE is certainly billing at a higher rate than any 5-10% raise you might get for passing.


----------



## wirelessengineer21 (Dec 27, 2016)

gpoli111 said:


> Well the firm would now bill you at a higher rate to clients and likely higher than your actual hourly rate after the multiplier. A PE is certainly billing at a higher rate than any 5-10% raise you might get for passing.


negative.  Billed rates (i.e fully loaded rates) are a product of a contractually agreed upon multiplier.  Base rate X multiplier = billed rate to client.  Unless i get a raise to my base rate, the billed rate remains the same.


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 28, 2016)

InfinityX2K4 said:


> *No names will be posted! You can add company info in your replies at your own risk  *
> 
> Hopefully I set this up correctly but you should be able to select multiple answers on the last question.
> 
> ...


Why does question 3 re-ask the questions from 1 and 2?


----------



## InfinityX2K4 (Dec 28, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> Why does question 3 re-ask the questions from 1 and 2?


It isn't re-asking, due to the nature of the poll there's was no other way to gauge whether folks were getting both a raise and a bonus or just one of them.

You can see that at this point 36 voted no raise, 47 voted no bonus, but only 11+13 voted they not both no raise and no bonus based on if the class was paid for or not (also only 10+3 voted they got both). 

The poll was made to hide folks individual answers so there is no other way to see across the board if folks were getting both, none or just one of the benefits.


----------



## colbylong (Jan 13, 2017)

Wanted to let all of you know that I am currently hiring for multiple civil engineering roles at a few of the top firms in the Southeast (TN, AL, GA, etc.). If any of you are interested in making a move or are open to new opportunitites/know someone that does - feel free to direct message me and we can talk more.


----------



## Mangano (Jan 16, 2017)

colbylong said:


> Wanted to let all of you know that I am currently hiring for multiple civil engineering roles at a few of the top firms in the Southeast (TN, AL, GA, etc.). If any of you are interested in making a move or are open to new opportunitites/know someone that does - feel free to direct message me and we can talk more.


There's a job posting thread that may help!


----------



## SC_CivilE (Jun 1, 2017)

My company reimburses one time for the exam/application fees, up to $750 for study materials or a review course, and 8 hrs for the day of the test.  No bonus, but company policy says I will be eligible for a one time $50/week salary increase after my license certification is submitted.  This will be slightly more than a 4% raise for me.

I work for an environmental/transportation consulting firm and licensure is expected and required for advancement beyond a certain level.


----------



## landolakes (Jun 10, 2017)

Utility company requires it for senior or engineering management.

i got 15% bump and promo to senior.

9 years experience with same company, started as a hand in the field and worked my way up.


----------



## YL-2017 (Dec 5, 2017)

wirelessengineer21 said:


> disagree.
> 
> I work at a large firm in NYC, have lots of friends at major competitors.  A lot of "engineers" dont have PE's.  The simple fact is, that unless you are ACTUALLY the one SIGNING the drawings, you dont need it.  So from a firms perspective, why do i want to pay these guys a premium for something that isnt needed?  This thread is proof, most of folks passing are getting no love and support from their firms.


NYC is probably like that for the most part.


----------



## sslove (Feb 15, 2018)

When I started studying for the PE exam, my company didn't say anything about a possibly bonus or raise - but I got both once I passed.  Plus, it just seemed to give a level of credibility - that's what I noticed.  It helped me get a promotion a few years later - which was awesome.


----------



## GamecockEngineer (Mar 7, 2018)

I passed Oct '17.  To date all I have received is $50 in cash from my boss to go take my wife out to dinner and a call from the company president congratulating me.  Beyond that nothing has changed, I still work in a cubical making the same money. 

My annual review is coming up which will include any compensation adjustments, should know pretty soon if its time to start looking to make a move somewhere else.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2018)

GamecockEngineer said:


> I passed Oct '17.  To date all I have received is $50 in cash from my boss to go take my wife out to dinner and a call from the company president congratulating me.  Beyond that nothing has changed, I still work in a cubical making the same money.
> 
> My annual review is coming up which will include any compensation adjustments, should know pretty soon if its time to start looking to make a move somewhere else.


Obtaining a PE license does not always automatically qualify you to get a raise with an employer. Often times, you'll have to personally demonstrate to your management why you deserve a raise and what added value you are bringing to the company. It becomes even more difficult if you really aren't utilizing your PE license seal drawings and such.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Mar 12, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Obtaining a PE license does not always automatically qualify you to get a raise with an employer. Often times, you'll have to personally demonstrate to your management why you deserve a raise and what added value you are bringing to the company. It becomes even more difficult if you really aren't utilizing your PE license seal drawings and such.


This is very true.  I'm stuck in a tough place, I don't feel as though my "position description" includes a license or requirement to seal drawings.  The next level up "strongly encourages" obtaining a license.  But, due to the timing of testing in October, and getting the pass in December, with our annual salary and position adjustment in November/Early December, I just missed out on a position adjustment (I got my notice the Thursday before the results came out) and thusly missed a (larger) salary adjustment.  So, do I perform above my pay grade and seal drawings, or do I wait until they move me to a position that includes that responsibility.  Eh.  It's just money.


----------



## StandardPractice (Mar 28, 2018)

GamecockEngineer said:


> I passed Oct '17.  To date all *I have received is $50 in cash from my boss to go take my wife out to dinner* and a call from the company president congratulating me.  Beyond that nothing has changed, I still work in a cubical making the same money.
> 
> My annual review is coming up which will include any compensation adjustments, should know pretty soon if its time to start looking to make a move somewhere else.


LMAO...Idk if I would have been happy for the free meal or would have thrown that money back at my boss. Really hope you get a raise during your review! Always feel obtaining a PE license should be rewarded monetarily even if by a little pay bump. For most, you literally put your life on hold during the study process. If not... dust off the resume and iron your tie if you are looking for a pay increase


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 28, 2018)

StandardPractice said:


> Always feel obtaining a PE license should be rewarded monetarily even if by a little pay bump.


Why? If said person with a newly obtained PE license isn't providing any added value to the employer, then where's the justification for a pay increase?


----------



## StandardPractice (Mar 29, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Why? If said person with a newly obtained PE license isn't providing any added value to the employer, then where's the justification for a pay increase?


Because there is virtually no way adding a PE to a team doesn't add value unless you work in an exempt field. Adds value in marketing the company (e.g. +1 PE's on staff), optics to clients in correspondence, etc. If a company doesn't want to give you at least reimbursement for taking the exam and a modest one time bonus for time commitment in becoming a PE, I'd not advertise I was a PE on any client correspondence, marketing material, etc. That way if they saw no value in the PE, then I would be assured there wouldn't be any residual value earned from me. Then I would find a job that needed that value to gain additional compensation.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 29, 2018)

StandardPractice said:


> Because there is virtually no way adding a PE to a team doesn't add value unless you work in an exempt field. Adds value in marketing the company (e.g. +1 PE's on staff), optics to clients in correspondence, etc. If a company doesn't want to give you at least reimbursement for taking the exam and a modest one time bonus for time commitment in becoming a PE, I'd not advertise I was a PE on any client correspondence, marketing material, etc. That way if they saw no value in the PE, then I would be assured there wouldn't be any residual value earned from me. Then I would find a job that needed that value to gain additional compensation.


Indeed. Often times it's as simple as the company in question not wanting to assume the additional liability that comes with having a PE on staff. My point being, some people simply just expect a raise without considering all these relevant aspects.


----------



## StandardPractice (Mar 29, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Indeed. Often times it's as simple as the company in question not wanting to assume the additional liability that comes with having a PE on staff. My point being, some people simply just expect a raise without considering all these relevant aspects.


That's true, almost like a "participation trophy" type raise


----------



## User1 (Mar 29, 2018)

My resume is being used for the first time in marketing material for a specific building type - so i should get a raise during reviews next month, right?????


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 29, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> i should get a raise during reviews next month, right?????


Damned straight you should!


----------



## FlashPoint (Aug 25, 2018)

So a little update... I've probably only received 10% increase over the last two years at my current company. Things are getting stagnant. More responsibility, but now it's going towards management instead of actually doing the engineering work. However, I was approached recently, at another company, to have my pay increased by 50-100% from what I'm making now. Supposedly less stressful and more rewarding. Completely blown away. Since they have no idea what I make, I told the hiring manager "I think I can work with that range of salary". Wish me luck.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## leggo PE (Sep 19, 2018)

FlashPoint said:


> So a little update... I've probably only received 10% increase over the last two years at my current company. Things are getting stagnant. More responsibility, but now it's going towards management instead of actually doing the engineering work. However, I was approached recently, at another company, to have my pay increased by 50-100% from what I'm making now. Supposedly less stressful and more rewarding. Completely blown away. Since they have no idea what I make, I told the hiring manager "I think I can work with that range of salary". Wish me luck.


What ended up happening? I'm so curious!


----------



## FlashPoint (Feb 7, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> What ended up happening? I'm so curious!


I ended up taking the job with a 58% pay increase. The job is less stressful and much less red tape to get things done. Time is precious, make sure you're getting the most out of it.


----------



## ct27gt (Feb 8, 2019)

My pay increase is 22% back paid to the day I get my license issued. As you can imagine, I am thrilled that the California board is going to take 12-14 weeks to issue my license. It was 8 weeks to the day yesterday I submitted my exam verification and paperwork and I got the email this past Tuesday saying they would issue my license in 4-6 weeks. Yes I am whining and bitter. Losing almost $400 a week while I am waiting.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 8, 2019)

FlashPoint said:


> I ended up taking the job with a 58% pay increase. The job is less stressful and much less red tape to get things done. Time is precious, make sure you're getting the most out of it.


So can you tell us what company you work for so we can all apply?


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 8, 2019)

FlashPoint said:


> I ended up taking the job with a 58% pay increase. The job is less stressful and much less red tape to get things done. Time is precious, make sure you're getting the most out of it.


Congrats! It sounds like it was the right move. I hope you're enjoying it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 15, 2019)

knight1fox3 said:


> Indeed. Often times it's as simple as the company in question not wanting to assume the additional liability that comes with having a PE on staff. My point being, some people simply just expect a raise without considering all these relevant aspects.


I expect a raise just for being really, really, really, ridiculously good looking.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 15, 2019)

squaretaper PE said:


> I expect a raise just for being really, really, really, ridiculously good looking.


I hope you’re not basing that on your avatar. 

As for me, I’m kicking around the idea of asking for a raise sometime soon; It’s been over a year since my last review.


----------



## Mcgurr (Apr 17, 2019)

I'll throw my two cents in.

My company also doesn't really "care" or have a need for licensed engineers; (paraphrasing HR) "None of engineering jobs required the PE, so we don't care if you have it."

However, I have noticed every promotional Engineering job I applied for within my company, I received an instant offer. It seems HR doesn't care, but the hiring manager does. They seem to hold PEs at a higher level of awesomeness (which is true, not bias). Every time an Engineering Manager saw PE, they feel they won the lotto.

Its like going to an interview where engineers had to dig a hole. Some Engineers had shovels, some Engineers had spoons, but PEs come rolling in with a backhoe.

In short: You may not get the instant raise or promotion, but it DEFINITELY opens a lot doors and makes promotions come way easier.

Food for thought.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 24, 2019)

^^True dat.  I feel like with the PE, my company-itself isn't going to give me a raise anytime soon, but the PE has made me more 'professional' as in, I'm getting put in charge of more projects and I was invited to a huge PM-meeting they're having later this year (even though I'm technically a grade too low/just below the cut)?  Also, I have heard I'm getting a promotion soon, so I'd be the same level as someone who is older than me, mostly due to my PE.  Which is good, but I have mixed thoughts on this?

Applying to state jobs, FYI, has become very easy with the PE.  Even if I don't know the engineering work, per se, they know that a PE means I'll learn it somehow.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 24, 2019)

Most of the state/county/city jobs I applied to, at the mid and senior level positions where the good/decently competitive pay can be found, had the PE as a requirement for the position. And to be chief, one is required to be a Civil PE which is why I'm going back for more. I wouldn't say they hand out jobs just because of the PE but it definitely thins the herd. Not that public works is as sexy as, say, consulting engineering. They (public agencies) seem to have a hard time appealing to young-ish engineers.


----------



## EI_EI_OH (May 14, 2019)

I wish I would have found this thread before the exam. I argued a lot with my company that I should not have to take PTO for exam day. They wouldn't budge.

We get a $3,000 pre-tax bonus.

I'll update once I actually get my raise/promotion, but from previous co-workers it seems like it should be around 10%.


----------

